# What was your first PPAF like?



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Is it possible that my first PPAF was just spotting?

My DS is almost 15m old and about 3 weeks ago I was pretty positive that I ovulated for the first time since he was conceived. I was not temping, but I had a week of EWCM accompanied by increasingly sore nipples and change in CP. I think I Oed on Dec 6. On Dec 12 I had a day of spotting and assumed that I was getting my first PPAF. It felt like AF. . .I was super-duper tired the day before, I had some cramps (although mild), had chin acne, and had the revved up feeling I get around AF. But I only had 24 hours of anything and it was mostly brown with only about a tsp of red blood at one point.

Since then nada. . .not pg and no more spotting or bleeding. So either I didn't ovulate or that spotting was AF. I have started temping since then, so hopefully I'll know what's going on soon. But I was curious as to what others experience was with their first PPAF. Light? Heavy?


----------



## browneyeNYmomma (May 12, 2010)

Mine was very light, which surprised me as I had read to expect the 1st one to be more painful and heavy. I only had to use liners for 4 days and had no cramping. Pre-pregnancy I never had real heavy AF to begin with and rarely had cramps. My 2nd PPAF seemed normal.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

My first was a lot lighter than normal and I didn't have any usual symptoms (cramps, back cramps, sick feeling, etc.) ...just some light bleeding. Each one got increasingly more "normal."


----------



## purplefish (Oct 31, 2009)

Quite normal, major sign of it was sore boobs while breastfeeding week before.


----------

